# Accidentally draining Trans fluid



## Holgermu (Jul 13, 2016)

I was attempting to change the oil on my 2016 Tiguan 2.0 and accidentally unscrewed the transmission drain plug thinking it was the engine oil (yes I'm an idiot). Can I just refill the fluid? Or do I need to do a full fluid change using the kit etc.?


----------

